# intel 3945abg list scan failed



## alie (Dec 21, 2008)

hi, how to make my intel 3945abg work 

This command not work for me
# ifconfig wpi0 list scan
#

It gives nothing...

My loader.conf:
if_wpi_load
wlan_load
wlan amrr_load
wpifw_load
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1


----------



## alie (Dec 21, 2008)

and i got "bus_dmamem_alloc" failed on startup...


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 21, 2008)

The error message can be ignored. The driver requires a struct that is larger than the max that can be allocated correctly aligned, so it tries allocating until it gets a chunk of memory that is aligned by accident.

To find your APs, run
# ifconfig wpi0 up

Check weather your hardware is actually turned on (normally some LED indicates this). On some notebooks you can find a sysctl where you can switch this state, to find the sysctl enter:
# sysctl -a | grep radio

It doesn't work on mine, though it did with older Intel Wireless NICs.

Anyway, after running _ifconfig wpi0 up_ you should wait for a couple of seconds and run
# ifconfig wpi0 list scan

It should give you some results this time (at least if there are any networks available).


----------



## alie (Dec 21, 2008)

thank u so much!!!
I can connect to my ap now

I love FreeBSD community,
-alie


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 22, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

